# Looking for extra ADA aquasoil



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone has some extra ADA aquasoil that they will not need? I have a tank that I will be setting up.

Thanks!


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

sure do. I have 2 bags you can buy.

call me @ 214-493-1676 to work out price and pickup arrangements.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I will give you a call later today or tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*Cliff, your inbox is full*

Cliff,

Your inbox here is full.

I will wait for the meeting. Let me know how much it is going to be.

Thanks


----------

